
API Tooling Companies: We Are Watching You - bpedro
https://medium.com/@APIdays/api-tooling-companies-we-are-watching-you-46f18e87989a
======
jstoiko
API spec-ing can be so powerful when using the right tools. From a single
source of truth, one can get: docs, generated SDKs (both backend/frontend) and
functional tests.

Full disclosure: I'm the co-author of [http://ramses.tech](http://ramses.tech)
an API framework written in Python (on top of Pyramid for those interested to
know) that generates a full blown API from a RAML file.

